# Olympus E-M1X is more than a big body



## VidThreeNorth (Jan 26, 2019)

There are a few reviews already around for Olympus' OM-D E-M1X camera, but this article goes deeper into the development of the camera and its advanced AI.  Understand this clearly: you will NOT be able to simply load a firmware upgrade into a E-M1II body to get the improved performance because the E-M1X has an extra main processor (for total of 8 cores), and part of the design of the new body was the inclusion of a "heat-pipe" to distribute the resulting heat created by the extra processing.  Likewise, the extra battery space is necessary because of the increased power requirement.  It will be years before the "new technology" will trickle down to lower models.

"*Olympus E-M1X Q&A: A closer look at the amazing tech underlying the new OM-D series flagship*" Jan. 24, 2019, by Dave Etchells, Imaging Resources:

"Olympus E-M1X Q&A: A closer look at the amazing tech underlying the new OM-D series flagship"


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jan 26, 2019)

Hmmm.  Not sure about using the added technology to try and overcome the limitations of the small sensor, if the body ends up bigger?

Why not just go for a bigger sensor mirrorless?

And there's still the issue of limited control over depth of field with the smaller sensor.

And do we really need more pixels?


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 26, 2019)

Looks like the D850 is lighter and less money. Why anyone would buy this is beyond me.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 26, 2019)

jcdeboever said:


> Looks like the D850 is lighter and less money. Why anyone would buy this is beyond me.



can the D850 shoot up to 60FPS?  or even 18FPS for that matter?

can the D850 capture up to 103 RAW images at a rate of 16FP?

does the D850 offer 7.5 stops of image stabilization?

does the D850 have heat management so it can record 4K videos for longer?

can the D850 take 16 images instantaneously stitching them together aligning the RGB pixels to quadruple it's MP output?

does the D850 offer a two-year extended warranty against enviromental issues (freezing, dust, water)

does the D850 have AI based autofocus that was trained through thousands and thousands of image references? (including cars, and birds, and eyes)

does the D850 have a virtual ND filter?

can the D850 run off USB power?

can the D850 focus to -6EV?

does the D850 offer a built in battery grip?

does the D850 has a flippy screen?

does the D850 have two-processors for improved rendering (jpg only)?

does the D850 offer both 121 phase and 121 contrast detection AF points, all cross-types with 80% frame coverage?

can the D850 shoot up to 1/32,000sec?

can the D850 do live-composite shooting up to 3 hours?

does the D850 have a field-sensor to factor in environmental conditions?

does the D850 offer two UHS-II card slots?




the D850 is heavier with battery, FWIW.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jan 26, 2019)

Does most of that really matter?

The latest Sony, Canon and Nikon full frame mirrorless models have more capability than most of us will ever use, and they do not need extra party tricks to overcome a small sensor.

Unfortunately size still matters when it comes to sensors.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 26, 2019)

in what ways does size still matter when it comes to sensors?  specifically.


I want to make sure I'm understanding your position correctly:  Innovation & advancement means nothing if the sensor is small.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 26, 2019)

I do see a lot of olympus on the sidelines of sporting events, and wildlife photography.  What is the market for this, video? The video specs are not that much better previous model. What's the point of micro 4/3, I thought size.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 26, 2019)

jcdeboever said:


> What's the point of micro 4/3, I thought size.



or reach.

I'm sure they stuck with micro 4/3 to dominate the small-sensor sports market where they've been doing well in.

The E-1Mx seems to be targeting pro-sports photographers -- especially with the 150-400mm with x1.25tc lens they are releasing.


A camera can only be so small, regardless of mirror or sensor size.  you cant get over the physics of lenses, or the size of your hands.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 26, 2019)

Braineack said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > What's the point of micro 4/3, I thought size.
> ...


You mean crop, right? It doesn't reach further. What's the point in coming out with a "so called" improved model with a small sensor, heavier body, and non improved IBIS, questionable AF acquisition for sports action, wildlife? You could spend far less on a smaller body, bigger sensor, better AF? Again, who is their target audience? I trust we will find all these improvements are marketing hogwash that don't mount up to a practical user, who ever that person is. I mean if it's for video and occasion still life use, there are better options. It doesn't even have a full articulating screen for the vlogger. At the end of the day, this one could put them right out of business.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jan 26, 2019)

Braineack said:


> in what ways does size still matter when it comes to sensors?  specifically =QUOTE]
> 
> I moved from micro 4/3 as I mainly do portrait and travel shots, and adequate control over depth of field when using 'normal' zoom lenses is important for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Braineack (Jan 26, 2019)

jcdeboever said:


> You mean crop, right? It doesn't reach further. What's the point in coming out with a "so called" improved model with a small sensor, heavier body, and non improved IBIS, questionable AF acquisition for sports action, wildlife? You could spend far less on a smaller body, bigger sensor, better AF? Again, who is their target audience? I trust we will find all these improvements are marketing hogwash that don't mount up to a practical user, who ever that person is. I mean if it's for video and occasion still life use, there are better options. It doesn't even have a full articulating screen for the vlogger. At the end of the day, this one could put them right out of business.



ROFL.

1. NO. I don't mean crop, I mean reach. Reach is Real -- those who say otherwise believe the earth is flat.
2. This is not an "improved model", this is a completely new offering.
3. Who is questioning the AF acquisition?
4. What if body size doesn't matter (it's no larger than the E-M1 with grip)? What is sensor sensor doesn't matter? Define better.
5. PRO SPORTS PHOTOGRAPHERS -- as already mentioned and pretty much mentioned in every write-up.
6. They weren't designed for the practical user.  Nor was the D5 or D850.
7. THIS CAMERA IS NOT DESIGNED FOR A FREAKING VLOGGER.  and yes it does...
8. ROFL.


you're not even trying.  

I'm not saying I'm running out to dump my Nikon stuff and buy this camera, but it has some of the more impressive specs from a body released in quite some time.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 26, 2019)

Tropicalmemories said:


> I moved from micro 4/3 as I mainly do portrait and travel shots, and adequate control over depth of field when using 'normal' zoom lenses is important for me.
> 
> Small sensors need very wide aperture prime lenses to give enough control over dof, and shots with kit lenses or 'travel zooms' on mft bodies look flat and uninteresting in my view.
> 
> ...



what if I told you this particular camera isn't designed to be a portrait camera?   But yes, this has merit, you're not going to get the same backgrounds out of this camera.  Hopefully the tech and development they put into this trickles into full-frame offerings at competitive prices.


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Jan 26, 2019)

This camera has specific selling points.  The biggest is that the AI at launch is specifically tuned for "motorsport" including motorcycles and automobiles, trains and aircraft.  I don't know why they covered trains and aircraft, but "motorsport" is a huge money area for sports photography.  It includes "World Cup" Rallying, Formula 1, NASCAR "Stock Car" racing, Indy car racing, European Saloon/Sedan racing, Australian Sedan racing, North American Drag Racing, Grand Prix Motorcycle racing, Motocross, and more.

If I were picking target fields for this camera's future, I guess I would pick "Olympic" individual events like High Jump, Long Jump, Pole Vault, Gymnastics, Figure Skating and Tennis.  If the Olympus can prove itself BETTER than other cameras in a "money" field, then the Pros who work that field will use it.  But I think they need to prove "better than" and not just "as good as".  Sony A9 is already making inroads into sports photography based on clear, though, I think "small", advantages over Nikon and Canon.  But that's what it takes -- advantages.  "As good as" is not good enough to get people to change.


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography (Feb 13, 2019)

I would like to try this camera. I shoot wildlife and I see that this camera has a lot of potential in that field. When you have to choose a full frame 600mm which is a big and heavy lens and a 300mm which has the same reach with this camera... lighter smaller option. Sometimes I have to hike a lot on some steep mountains, and in some places, it's not allowed to drive a car. I´m shooting lots of videos too, and his stabilization system is interesting, 4K, 120fps in full HD... it looks robust.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 13, 2019)

1) Who said a m4/3 mirrorless had to fit in a small box?
2) This AF isn't tuned for motor sports. It has some motorsports tuned presets. More will be coming. Anyone questioning the AF without actually trying it is just another brand/sensor size fanboy....period.
3) In order for me with Canon to do HALF of what this camera can do I'd pay more than 2x the price.
4) Low light! Low light! Not all of us are vampires and can only shoot at night. I personally could give 2 shits about low light performance.
5) Having trouble with shallow depth of field without having full frame? You need to learn more.

Holy crap people love to complain about gear they NEVER intend to own. Get over it. Not every dam camera will fit in your little box of what a camera should be.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 13, 2019)

Seriously the most exciting specs from a camera in the last 5 years and you'll like: more milk toast please.


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Feb 14, 2019)

I wanted to find one article or one video that would put the EM-1X into perspective, but I have not found that.

Instead, I am posting 3 video links.  I would suggest that if you want a quick and simple appreciation of the strengths of the camera, and how well it does, and with some appreciation of its shortcomings, and you are mainly oriented to still pictures, then the first video (DPReview) is enough.  But if you want to get a much more thorough idea of where it is in relation today's cameras, then you need to also see the second (DPReview coverage of video capabilities) and the third (Northrup) video.

The Northrup video, near the end, puts it into price perspective comparing it in particular to Sony's, with some mention of Canon, Fuji and Nikon.


"DPReview TV: Olympus OM-D E-M1X Review", posted by "DPReview", Jan 23, 2019,
"



"

"DPReview TV: Olympus E-M1X Video Features Review",  posted by "DPReview", Feb 1, 2019,
"



"

"Olympus E-M1X TORTURE Test & Review (vs Sony a7R III, a9, Fuji X-T3, Canon 1DX, Nikon D5)", posted by "Tony & Chelsea Northrup", Jan 23, 2019,
"



"


----------



## Braineack (Feb 14, 2019)

I liked Fro's video on it, which addressed how he did NOT like the DOF using a long f/4 lens.

16:30:


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography (Feb 14, 2019)

It looks like a gamechanger to me, it needs just a little update...


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Mar 15, 2019)

LK_Nature_Photography said:


> I would like to try this camera. I shoot wildlife and I see that this camera has a lot of potential in that field. . . .



You were interested in wildlife photography with the E-M1x and I found the "Imaging-Resource.com" review and sample images shows that it can perform very well in that field.  As with most cameras the specifications and listed features don't necessarily tell the whole story.  It is how you put them to use, and sometimes, how you combine them.

"Olympus E-M1X Review" by William Brawley, Mike Tomkins and Dave Pardue, update
posted 2019-02-01 by Imaging-Resource.com

Olympus E-M1X Review


----------



## Oxford Photography (Mar 26, 2019)

reach is definitely more important than crop.

Alex


----------



## sleist (Apr 3, 2019)

Well, these days, you can't be taken seriously as a camera reviewer if you like M43 - which is a bit unfortunate.
Truth is, for what most people shoot, M43 is exceptional - actually, more than they need.

But...
That price point is just a bit hard to justify.  And to be honest, Olympus is really a bit greedy.

I own a Pen-F.  I bought it on sale a couple years ago.  Body plus 25 1.8 and 45 1.8 for $1399.00.  Worked out to $800 for the body.
That made sense to me so I scooped it up. Love the camera.  Olympus lenses are very good.  Let's be clear though, I did not buy this to shoot BIF or sports ...  If you did, you are an idiot.  Sorry.

I've added the 17 1.8,  75 1.8, and 12-40 2.8 lenses since then.  All very good (IMHO)

For what I bought it for -  the Pen-F is awesome.  I use it more that my D700, D500, and Ricoh GR.  Just picked up the Oly 60mm f/2.8 macro.  Sharpest lens I own - ouch.  Extremely good lens.  Out-performs the Sigma 150mm and the Tokina 100mm macros (I own both).

But, no lens hoods ...

Ever..

For almost none of their lenses.  And when they do include it, it falls apart.  I have the 12-40mm 2.8 pro.  Came with a hood.  Thing fell apart in less that 3 months.  Replaced it with a Vello hood.  Thing is so much better, for less $$$

As much as I like Olympus, I feel like they make me suffer for that support.  So, as good as the E-M1X might be, I will not be buying.  And not because the camera is bad, but because I feel like Olympus sh1ts on their customers.

Hate to see companies I support shooting themselves in the foot, but not much you can do but shop elsewhere.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 3, 2019)

Fro is pretty hard on the E-M1X ) which some call the "e- mix"..LOL..
It  has some great tech in it, yes, but it remains to be seen who will adopt it.


----------



## waday (Apr 5, 2019)

zombiesniper said:


> 1) Who said a m4/3 mirrorless had to fit in a small box?
> 2) This AF isn't tuned for motor sports. It has some motorsports tuned presets. More will be coming. Anyone questioning the AF without actually trying it is just another brand/sensor size fanboy....period.
> 3) In order for me with Canon to do HALF of what this camera can do I'd pay more than 2x the price.
> 4) Low light! Low light! Not all of us are vampires and can only shoot at night. I personally could give 2 shits about low light performance.
> ...


Thank you. This is the best response.

Ever since the camera was announced, I've followed responses on this forum and others. I don't understand the response it has gotten, and why people hate it on it so much when they don't own M43 hardware or intend to own the E-M1X.

Especially, your point 5. I own M43 and have been able to get sufficient DOF. I've found that many people who have never owned M43 equipment act like getting any kind of shallow DOF or bokeh is impossible on M43 and that is just patently false.



sleist said:


> But, no lens hoods ...
> 
> Ever..
> 
> For almost none of their lenses.  And when they do include it, it falls apart.  I have the 12-40mm 2.8 pro.  Came with a hood.  Thing fell apart in less that 3 months.  Replaced it with a Vello hood.  Thing is so much better, for less $$$


I've heard this over and over, but I have yet to have it experienced to me. I've "thrown" my 12-40 2.8 pro around, and I've never had an issue with the lens hood. Nor have I experienced issues with any of the other lens hoods for the other 5 lenses I own.

And now that I've said this, I'll probably go home to find the lens hood falling apart! 

I have yet to try the 60 macro, but I have the 30 mm. The 30 mm is probably the sharpest lens I've owned, so hearing that about the 60 makes me want to invest in this lens sooner rather than later...

I'm also very sad to hear the rumors that the Pen-F has been discontinued. I was hoping they'd come out with a mark ii, but appears they will not.


----------



## BrentC (Apr 5, 2019)

Well I for one am seriously considering this camera.   I need a second camera body and instead of getting another EM1 I think I will be getting the EM1X.    It is more expensive than I like but my Olympus gear has been great for me for my wildlife.   
And I am also looking forward to using the handheld hi-res for my landscape and macro.

Wade, you still don't have the 60mm!   It's a must buy!


----------



## waday (Apr 5, 2019)

BrentC said:


> Wade, you still don't have the 60mm! It's a must buy!


LOL! I know! I've heard so so so many good things about it, and for some reason, I've just put it off. I haven't purchased anything photography related in a while now, so I think I could probably get away with asking the wife if she'd be ok with it.  Especially with spring upon us and all the flowers and bugs coming out..


----------



## Derrel (Apr 5, 2019)

Brent, 

Looking at the lenses you have listed, and which Olympus a made, the "E-MIX" looks like a worthwhile acquisition for birding, especially but also for landscapes and close-ups too. The pixel-shift option looks intriguing for landscape work, and the ability to use/two batteries,plus all the high-tech features, looks good. Technology like 1/32,000 second shutter opens certain formerly flash-only areas to those who own a digital-shutter camera. I suspect the built-in electronic ND filtration + 1/32,000 digital shutter could be used together in quite a few bright-light situations...


----------



## BrentC (Apr 6, 2019)

Derrel, Im even more interested in the af.  Brings it to D500 territory.

And I just bought it this morning.  Already tested it out and I'm really liking it.   It's bigger then I would like BUT it feels more balanced in my hand with my big lenses on it.   So worth the bigger size for me.


----------



## absecpak (Mar 3, 2020)

Fantastic post however I was wanting to know if you could write a litte more on this topic? I’d be very thankful if you could elaborate a little bit further. Kudos!


----------



## BrentC (Mar 3, 2020)

absecpak said:


> Fantastic post however I was wanting to know if you could write a litte more on this topic? I’d be very thankful if you could elaborate a little bit further. Kudos!




What information are you looking for?


----------

